

"Angels and YC encourage building dipshit companies that sell for $25 million" - sendos
http://venturebeat.com/2010/07/29/angelconf-ron-conway-michael-arrington

======
byoung2
As I understand it, it is the venture capitalists who are worried that
startups can go from the garage to Google acquisition with just angel money
without needing venture capital. So some of that criticism comes from feeling
threatened.

Michael Arrington, on the other hand, seems to take issue with the fact that
some startups are aiming at Google from the start instead of aiming at
greatness and landing at Google.

 _Personally, I wouldn't mind creating a "dipshit company" that sells for $25
million_

Would you rather come up with a great idea you are passionate about and see it
through to completion, or build something that you know Google (or similiar)
will snap up for $25 million?

~~~
sendos
_Would you rather come up with a great idea you are passionate about and see
it through to completion, or build something that you know Google (or
similiar) will snap up for $25 million?_

I prefer the former. But the latter is not a bad outcome either.

~~~
wlievens
Do the latter first, and then the former a few dozen times :-)

------
sendos
The title is a paraphrase of sentiments expressed in the linked article and
attributed to some unnamed venture capitalists.

Not sure I agree with the assessment, but I do see that, as Michael Arrington
said, it holds a "kernel of truth".

What do some of the more experienced HN'ers think of the assessment?

[Personally, I wouldn't mind creating a "dipshit company" that sells for $25
million]

